# Driving in Cairo



## fellah (May 23, 2010)

I'm planning to visit Cairo in the near future and would like someone to teach me how to drive there.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Not much to learn about driving in here, the only rule for driving in here is that there are no rules!

Your signals will be your hands! And please don't ask about your right signal! You just turn right lol 

Vehicles are usually TOO close in any city, that means that even if you did use the signal the idiot driving behind you won't see it, or may see it and act like he/she never did!

If you're a female driving in Cairo, don't get annoyed WHEN (Not if) taxi drivers try to annoy you (It's their way to "flirt" lol), swear at you, etc., some of the bus drivers will do that as well, if they're not busy smoking weed anyway! And you will get used to it eventually (Do you have a choice??)

If driving on a high/free way, all you need to do is to check on your brakes, spare tire, gas, make sure you go with a full tank, you never know when you'll see the next gas station that actually got some gas to sell!

Make sure you got an international driving license, or else keep your Canadian passport with you all the time while driving if you do "look" Egyptian, will save you many unnecessary hassles with the extra smart police guys in here.....

If you got any heart problem, or if you loose it easily then my advice is not to drive!

Good luck!


----------



## fellah (May 23, 2010)

Ok. Thanks.
How easy is it to rent a car and what is the cost like?


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

fellah said:


> Ok. Thanks.
> How easy is it to rent a car and what is the cost like?


Renting a car is just as easy as buying one, just don't sign any blanks if you were asked to.....

I have no idea about the cost or where to find it, someone else will hopefully be able to offer you help with that, there was a thread in this forum about it, can't remember which one it was though...... sorry.

Good luck


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, someone found it and made it easier to find! Here's the link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/41416-car-rental-cairo.html


----------



## fellah (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info DeadGuy. Wish me luck. 
My next challenge is renting a place to stay. 
I was born in Egypt and emigrated with my family to Canada when I was 13. I returned last year for a visit and although it has changed a lot, I loved it. I'm even thinking of returning to live there for part of the year. When we lived in Cairo we lived in Maadi and Heliopolis. I'm torn between those 2 places or downtown. What are your thoughts/advice. I'm willing to pay between $1,5000 to $2,000 US for a month.
I'm curious about your user name. I'm not communicating with a ghost, am I?
Fellah


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Hi Fellah,
I have my local license, just took my NZ license to police station paid 150le and two days later went back and picked it up. 
There is a system -road rules here... if you are in front you have the right away, you can go move anywhere without indicating, if you are coming from behind you toot your horn to let the drivers in front you are coming up.
Renting car, in my opinion is expensive especially short term , even buying one for me the sums just don't add up. A number of local companies rent cars by the month, the business I work for pays 2800le a month for a late model car. Easily get something for around 3000le.
But why rent or buy when you can get a car and driver or taxi for 20le per hour, that works out at 40hours a week if you add a driver, or 35 without, who spends 35-40 hours driving a week!!!
No outlay or commitments or risk, just call when you need the car, plus no problems with parking, as parking is a nightmare here.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

fellah said:


> Thanks for the info DeadGuy. Wish me luck.
> My next challenge is renting a place to stay.
> I was born in Egypt and emigrated with my family to Canada when I was 13. I returned last year for a visit and although it has changed a lot, I loved it. I'm even thinking of returning to live there for part of the year. When we lived in Cairo we lived in Maadi and Heliopolis. I'm torn between those 2 places or downtown. What are your thoughts/advice. I'm willing to pay between $1,5000 to $2,000 US for a month.
> I'm curious about your user name. I'm not communicating with a ghost, am I?
> Fellah


Hi there,

I don't live in Cairo thank God for that! So I can't help you with choosing between Maadi & Heliopolis, but I'd go for Maadi if I had to live in Cairo and had the choice!

But..........If you're planning to return to "live" here for a "part of the year" then I'd say that it will be ok, but I don't really think you should move completely back here, and to be honest with you? Don't think you can live here full time after living in Canada, but who knows! May be you can or may be you got your reasons!

The kinda money you're offering (Think it was 1,500$ not 1,5000$???) Anyway, the kinda money you're offering will do get you a real nice place if you do look Arabian and can speak Arabic, but you might need to go a bit higher if you're a complete Canadian to the landlords in here....

And no, I'm not a "ghost"! Not yet anyway lol

Good luck Mr/Ms! You're definitely gonna need it in here!


----------



## fellah (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice NZCowboy.
Where do I get a car and driver? and what do you mean with driver or without
Fellah


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

fellah said:


> Thanks for the info DeadGuy. Wish me luck.
> My next challenge is renting a place to stay.
> I was born in Egypt and emigrated with my family to Canada when I was 13. I returned last year for a visit and although it has changed a lot, I loved it. I'm even thinking of returning to live there for part of the year. When we lived in Cairo we lived in Maadi and Heliopolis. I'm torn between those 2 places or downtown. What are your thoughts/advice. I'm willing to pay between $1,5000 to $2,000 US for a month.
> I'm curious about your user name. I'm not communicating with a ghost, am I?
> Fellah


Live close to wherever you are working/studying as commuting is horrendous (as I am sure you well know). I couldn't cope with the pollution in the summer downtown.


----------

